# Did Iran Dupe Bush Into Taking Out Saddam?



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

Was Bush's pal Chalabi a spy for Iran?
What did George Bush Sr. know?
This may all go back a lot longer than most people realize.

http://www.consortiumnews.com/2004/052504.html


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Interesting article and I don't doubt there are parts of it that are true the problem is decideing which parts. I doubt the the Bushes don't talk to one another about these issues and thats the main point of this article and not credible. But there is a lot of mystery about Chalabi and we will probably never know what has taken place over issues in the middle east. I know some Iranians and I know some Israelis and they dispise one another so the idea that they were is cahoots seems like a stretch also, the more you read the more you wonder.
http://www.opinionjournal.com/editorial ... =110005128


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Saddam's Files
New evidence of a link between Iraq and al Qaeda.

Thursday, May 27, 2004 12:01 a.m.

One thing we've learned about Iraq since the fall of Saddam Hussein is that the former dictator was a diligent record keeper. Coalition forces have found--literally--millions of documents. These papers are still being sorted, translated and absorbed, but they are already turning up new facts about Saddam's links to terrorism.
We realize that even raising this subject now is politically incorrect. It is an article of faith among war opponents that there were no links whatsoever--that "secular" Saddam and fundamentalist Islamic terrorists didn't mix. But John Ashcroft's press conference yesterday reminds us that the terror threat remains, and it seems especially irresponsible for journalists not to be open to new evidence. If the CIA was wrong about WMD, couldn't it have also missed Saddam's terror links?

One striking bit of new evidence is that the name Ahmed Hikmat Shakir appears on three captured rosters of officers in Saddam Fedayeen, the elite paramilitary group run by Saddam's son Uday and entrusted with doing much of the regime's dirty work. Our government sources, who have seen translations of the documents, say Shakir is listed with the rank of Lieutenant-Colonel.

*This matters because if Shakir was an officer in the Fedayeen, it would establish a direct link between Iraq and the al Qaeda operatives who planned 9/11. Shakir was present at the January 2000 al Qaeda "summit" in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, at which the 9/11 attacks were planned*. The U.S. has never been sure whether he was there on behalf of the Iraqi regime or whether he was an Iraqi Islamicist who hooked up with al Qaeda on his own.


----------

